# Speed Up Screen Preparation With New CyroCoat Emulsion



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Ryonet now offers CryoCoat, part of the Green Galaxy System line of products. This single-part photopolymer emulsion is designed for long runs using water based, discharge and plastisol inks. CyroCoat eliminates the need to chemically harden screens for long runs. Hardening not only makes screens hard to reclaim but is also unreliable and inconsistent. 

"This emulsion is specially formulated to work with our Green Galaxy inks," says Bobby Panico, President of Green Galaxy Companies. "But, this emulsion is right for you anytime you want one emulsion that works with all inks in your shop." 

CryoCoat is fast, durable and holds fine detail for automatic production; but is also easy to use for any manual shop looking for a high-performing versatile emulsion. It has a high solids concentration that provides a great stencil and the ideal emulsion over mesh (EOM) amount. 

CryoCoat reclaims with any standard emulsion remover or dip tank solution. To see a video of the Green Galaxy CyroCoat, go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCbIhRSYwLw&list=PLDDoa41HYYLeguLkGo1QNOwuHX2vUfJix

CryoPrep, screen mesh degreaser and adhesion promoter, complements CryoCoat for even better results. 

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

